# super six evo stem length



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

hi, someone can help me, evo 54cm, the stock stem is 100 or 110?

thanks


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Pretty sure it's a 100mm.


----------



## njleach (Jun 21, 2010)

yep mine came with a 100mm stem


----------



## RCMTB (Apr 20, 2012)

Anyone know what length stem comes on a 50cm 2012 CAAD10 5?


----------

